# Air drying lumber



## gridlockd (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a question about milling and drying lumber. I recently bought a granberg mill for personal use. I'm just starting and getting a feel for it, but I have cut some nice planks that I'm going to keep in plank form for flatwork projects later. I am intending to air dry them, they are AS2 sealed on the ends and I am planning to stack them up in the attic of my shop as they are not extremely long. no A/C or heat up there, but it's dry and the ridge vent should provide some heat release. will this work ok, or should I explore making some sort of kiln?


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 25, 2013)

Still need some airflow across the stack, if not it will mold on the surface and stain the wood, doesn't have to be much just enough to get the moisture out of the stack, a lot of folks spray they're wood with bug spray too when drying in the attic so you don't get bugs in your house. Just get one of those cheap box fans and let it run on low pointed at the stack sitting far enough away that it evenly airs the stack, too close and it will dry one spot too fast and cause stresses


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it would get too hot in Alabama attic in summer.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2013)

Attic drying has been used successfully for almost as long as attics have existed. Even the Doctor of Wood Gene Wengert Ph.D uses his attic to dry wood. fear not attic drying is proven and reliable with a few simple caveats. And in your region the attic may well get hot enough to kill the bugs. 

But for air drying in general *this is the best reference* you will find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

